# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Обновление Windows 10 Fall Creators Update станет доступным 17 октября

## Labs

Вместе с выходом Fall Creators Update Microsoft представит новые возможности для пользователей. Улучшенные игры, приложения для творчества, а также новые уровни защиты от программ-вымогателей и уязвимостей.

Релиз обновленного Windows 10 Fall Creators Update состоится 17 октября во всем мире. Это второе обновление Windows 10, адресованное прежде всего творческим людям, но в нем есть масса интересного и для обычных пользователей. 

• *Новый дизайн*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] фактически создает новый облик Windows. Это масштабное обновление, и понадобится некоторое время, чтобы преобразовать все элементы ОС в соответствии с новой концепцией дизайна. Основой нового дизайна является «акрил» (читай: размытость), который взаимодействует с другими компонентами системы, включая свет, глубину изображения, анимацию, реалистичность материалов и масштабирование.

• *Story Remix*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] «Фото» теперь может автоматически объединить ваши видео и фото в памятные видеоролики (Memories) с кинематографичными переходами, саундтреками и темами. К видео и фото можно теперь добавлять 3D-объекты, что поможет вам создать интересные посты для Facebook.

• *My people*
Новый интерфейс My people экономит время и открывает пользователю доступ к самым частным контактам прямо из панели задач Windows 10.

• *OneDrive Files On Demand («Предварительные файлы» OneDrive теперь по запросу)*
Функция позволит сэкономить место на вашем устройстве, дав вам возможность просматривать файлы по мере необходимости. Вместо того, чтобы загружать все файлы в OneDrive, функция позволит загружать их, когда вам это нужно. 

• *Pick Up Where You Left Off (начните с того места, где остановились)*
Функция позволяет начать работу над документом в приложении или на веб-сайте на компьютере, а продолжить, например, на телефоне.

• *Встроенный выбор эмодзи и новая клавиатура*
Появится встроенный инструмент для выбора эмодзи в Windows 10. Чтобы его открыть, необходимо нажать WIN+. или WIN+. Microsoft также добавила прогнозирование эмодзи, новый режим печати одной рукой, улучшенную панель для рукописного ввода и другие новшества в Fall Creators Update. В обновлении также появится новая сенсорная клавиатура, которая поддерживает *безотрывный ввод текста. 
*
Windows 10 Fall Creators Update – достаточно большое обновление с точки зрения нового функционала. Microsoft добавила множество небольших улучшений в ОС, ниже список самых существенных изменений:

• Браузер _Microsoft Edge теперь поддерживает полноэкранный режим, позволяет прикреплять веб-сайты к панели задач и поддерживает функцию рисования (inking) в PDF-файлах. Smart Ink применяет технологии искусственного интеллекта в рисовании: выравнивает геометрические фигуры, которые вы рисуете, или объединяет ячейки в таблицу без дополнительных усилий с вашей стороны.

• Функция Find My Device (Найти устройство) теперь позволяет вам найти цифровую ручку/стилус, также с помощью стилуса или ручки стало возможно выполнять скроллинг.

• Power Throttling (функция распределения мощности для экономии заряда).

• Вы сможете видеть показатели производительности процессора (GPU’s performance) в Диспетчере задач (Task Manager).

• Приложения UWP теперь совместимы со звуковым микшером (volume mixer).

• Новая технология защиты Windows Defender Application Guard._

----------

